# National Identity Document-India



## Poojak21 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all,

Can you please guide me as what all options of National Identity Document from India can we upload while filing Canada PR form?

I do have adhaar card with me but my address and last name in adhaar card doesn't match with the passport because these documents are made after my marriage. So, i would not want to take any risks Or if you could suggest any other option which we can upload.

Regards & Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the application guidance say about this? The application guidance should have a list of examples of what they require.

Also, have you checked to see what the Government of Canada website say about this? If the application guidance doesn't have what you're looking for, consulting the GoC website would be your best source of information as they are the ones who set the rules and requirements and they alone will be processing your application.


----------



## Poojak21 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Poojak21 (Jan 31, 2017)

*Urgent:Help Required reg Passport Details*

Hi,

Experts, Need your help please:

My passport has my maiden's(last) name along with my spouse full name, however, my National identity card has my new full name with new address. Is it necessary that all the documents should match the name with passport. I am also attaching Marriage certificate in the tab given.

Thanks a lot once again for your help.


----------

